# Bolivar crew ?



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

The wife and I moved to Port Bolivar in March from Woodville. We used to fish out of Sabine. I have one person from my old crew that is still around. Most of the others have moved on to their own boats. I am just testing the waters to see if anyone in the area needs a ride. Boat is a 24' McKee CC with twins and radar. Thx Trapper


----------



## ftw66 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sent pm


----------



## capt2016 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey i grew up down there live in winnie now but i work in bolivar and fish there all tha time still if u ever need advice or someone to jump in tha boat just holler


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the PM's. I forgot to mention that this is 99% offshore. Trapper


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Trapper I'm still around until Aug 16th anyways. My wife and I are moving to Costa Rica for 2 years. If you have anything pop up this weekend let me know. I has a blast last time we went out.


----------



## captteddy (Jun 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------

